# Print Free Graph Paper



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Got a project in mind and need to put it on paper (for you non-Sketchup/CAD folks).
Print you own graph paper and get after it!

This is handy if you don't have any graph paper handy or if you only need one sheet.

Print Free Graph Paper

Mike


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I recently bought some graph paper to try to draw something up and before I got around to it, I lost the graph paper. Now if I can just keep from losing this link...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

:haha:Nice find Mike. Thanks for sharing it. I find working on letter size paper is too confined and bought some 11x17 paper in a pad. Lots of room for a main drawing plus some details. As a consultant with 8 volumes of support documents, I have a special paper storage rack in my office, so I don't lose blank paper. I only seem to lose the paper that something important is printed or written on. :haha:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow ,what timing, I am working on a project that I need 1 cm. line paper. This is exactly what I need to fill the bill. now I can print out any size spacing I need to glue onto a project or template. 

Thanks a bunch, Mike


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I printed some 10 mm. squares paper today and I had to lay out 25 lines that had to intersect another line at an angle for the spacing of holes to drill. Really hard to do manually because of multiplying the errors. With this paper I could cut it on the angle and lay it up to the piece I had to drill and mark my holes. 
You saved me a lot of time ,Mike.
Now if I could just remember how to drill the holes the right angle, it took two tries ,the first one I drilled the hole going the wrong direction...Dah.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I printed some 10 mm. squares paper today and I had to lay out 25 lines that had to intersect another line at an angle for the spacing of holes to drill. Really hard to do manually because of multiplying the errors. With this paper I could cut it on the angle and lay it up to the piece I had to drill and mark my holes.
> You saved me a lot of time ,Mike.
> Now if I could just remember how to drill the holes the right angle, it took two tries ,the first one I drilled the hole going the wrong direction...Dah.
> 
> Herb


Cool. Glad it worked for you.


----------

